

Show HN: We built an appliance with Raspberry Pi that backs up from the cloud - timmorgan

http://picirus.com<p>For Startup Weekend Tulsa, we created a small low-power appliance (built on Raspberry Pi) that you connect to your different cloud accounts -- Facebook, Flickr, Dropbox, etc. -- and it downloads a copy of all your stuff every night.<p>I was thinking about all the people I love who share directly to the cloud, without a lot of planning for the case where their Facebook account gets hacked, their Dropbox account has a glitch, or one of these services they love goes out of business suddenly some day.<p>We had a ton of fun building Picirus during Startup Weekend. I highly recommend -- if you haven't been to a SW in your area -- consider being a part next year... there is a definite quantifiable boost in your productivity to sit down with other engineers, focus your efforts, and get something built.
======
nmcfarl
Clickable: <http://picirus.com/>

------
theshadow
Very cool. What's the software stack if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
timmorgan
No problem! I talked about it at our local TulsaWebDevs meeting (though
unfortunately there is no recording of it)... here is a list:

<https://gist.github.com/4109183>

